

Show HN : ThinkStartups - A Startup Unconference - thehodge
http://www.thinkstartups.com

======
thehodge
Hey HN, I've been running barcamps, conferences & hackdays for over five years
now and I wanted to set up a barcamp style event but on the subject of
startups, I've got a date, venue and some intresting ideas I'm going to try
such as '20 minute mentor meetings' where I've convinced friends in relevant
industries (PR, marketing, legal, accounting) to come and advise startups for
free during the day and our cofounder speed dating to try and build some long
lasting relationships.

My aim is to grow this over the next few years to other cities (and countries)
if it works.. My other event <http://www.thinkvisibility.com>, is five years
old in March and has (I believe) a good reputation in it's own industry.

------
oceanician
Looking forward to this. The region as a whole is coming on leaps and bounds.
From Liverpool to Manchester to Leeds to Sheffield and upwards to Newcastle,
there's lots of interaction going on in the startup scene. We've been
promoting the heck out of Manchester with
<http://startupDigest.com/manchester> and there's been TechHub open here at
the end of last year. It's great that Leeds also has significant activity, and
I look forward to both everyone working together, and having a bit of friendly
competition :)

------
petercooper
I can vouch for thehodge on this one. He's basically an institution in the
North England tech event scene (a part of the country that could do with a lot
more events and evangelists, to be honest).

~~~
thehodge
Oh Peter, your too kind! Now get back and record another ruby show ;)

------
diggan
Can't find which country this is hosted in, not even on Round Foundry Media
Centre's homepage. So I guess this is in America?

~~~
thehodge
No sorry, I should put that on the site, it's in the UK

~~~
jimwhitson
I'd also mention that it's in Leeds - even if I'd known the event was in the
UK, I'd have assumed it was in London. Great to see this kind of thing in the
North, keep up the good work.

------
fmstephe
This looks great. I live in York and work in Leeds, and since I stopped
working in London I have felt a bit isolated.

